# Concealed Carry options for Women



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I know that many on here have wives and girlfriends who either have a CWL or would like to get one. One barrier for most women is how they would carry a concealed firearm. Most resort to purse carry. However, that is the primary target for theft for women in public... If they make off with you purse, they've made off with your firearm as well.

This young lady has put together some great firearm review videos in the past -- and did an excellent one on the Walther PPQ I mentioned in another thread.

Here, she discusses -- and shows solutions to "on-body" carry of concealed firearms for women. She's definitely a classy lady -- rather than a manly butch!

If you can get your own lady to watch this with you -- she may jump onboard with "on-body" concealed carry as a result.





 
Regards!


----------



## Connor_Sarah (Jun 1, 2011)

I have watched many of her youtube videos. Some great information all around. She has a website with some great survivalist basics too.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I am a life NRA Member and this month they had this in the store magazine.

I told her she could hide an Uzi easily 

and she said I could hide a PPK 

http://www.nrastore.com/nrastore/ProductDetail.aspx?p=SA+24010-14&ct=e


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Im in love!!


----------



## bigboreshooter78 (Jan 13, 2012)

she does a very good job with her videos


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Working on that right now with my wife. She's about to get her CCW. It just seems to me that purse carry would be a terrible plan. Like the OP said, that purse is about the first thing a BG is gonna grab. Once we decide on her handgun we'll explore various options. Problem with my wife is she's so "thin" I think anything will print.:whistling:


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Seanpcola:

Many women I have trained fell in love with 38's, for both size, weight and control. Seem to fit in a woman's hands better and are easy to hide and most dont have saftey so one less thing to fumble with in the Fog. Hope that helps.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

she does a very nice job and I am sure gives good ideas to the ladies...Congrats to her!


----------



## mongoose45 (Feb 7, 2012)

The problem for most women is dressing to the gun. Most current styles for women don't accommodate a Keltec, much less a larger gun. I have seen several videos from this woman and she proves it can be done. She also tackles something very important. It's mainly in the choice of the holster and its location on the body. I wish holster manufacturers would stop and think about the shape of a woman's body and start catering to them more. Until they do, a woman almost has to have a holster custom made in order for it to fit them right and still have their firearm readily accessible. My friend Mark is very good at making comfortable kydex holsters and he customizes them your wants and needs. I'm sure he can help the ladies out there. Just get creative and ask him if he can accommodate. His website is www.deadeyeluke.com.


----------

